# adobe flash palyer



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I keep getting a pop up that says Adobe Flash Player update service11.3r300 has encountered a problem and needs to close. This is coming up every day that I am on my computer. How do I fix this?

I hit the debug button but it does not debug it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Have you tried to update it since? 
It wants to be updated, which is a good thing to do, you want to keep everything up to date.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

No, I haven't updated it. I will do that today and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I downloaded the update and it still gives me the same thing. What next?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Download the free version of Revo Uninstaller and do the moderate removal of Adobe Flash Player, this will remove the registry entries for it also.
Then when done, re-download it from the Adobe site


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

11.3 is screwed up go back to 11.1 or 10.3


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, I did the Revo uninstaller. I also cleaned out junk files with it and I looked at the evidence remover but wasn't sure how that works and I didn't want to mess up anything so I left that alone. Should I use it?

I will wait and see if the error message comes up again before reinstalling it.


The error message is back!!!

I reinstalled it and the error message continues to return.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Is this happening on just one flash application or all flash applications?
What browser are you using?
Have you tried a different browser?

Don't worry about the Revo evidence remover - it won't help in this case.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I am using firefox. By applications, do you mean the ones I have down loaded? If that is the case - yes.

I haven't tried any other browser. I also have Internet Explorer but do not use it.

As far as Revo evidence remover, I was just wondering if I should clean up every thing I have deleted over the years.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Try using it (I.E.) to see if its affected also, that way we can narrow down what exactly the problem is.


not sure about the Evidence remover - you must have downloaded Revo Pro


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I was in IE todayand the error poped up again. It came up after I emptied the recycle bin. Don't know why that would make it come up.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

This is the error message. I was not on the internet. I had just turned on my computer and the error message came up.


szAppName : FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe szAppVer : 11.3.300.262 
szModName : ntdll.dll szModVer : 5.1.2600.6055 offset : 000113c0


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

The message is still coming up. I don't have to be on the internet. In the mornings when I get up, I turn on the computer - - come back a few minutes later and the message is up.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you tried restoring your computer to a time before this started?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

frank b said:


> I downloaded the update and it still gives me the same thing. What next?


I personally just turn off the update service for adobe in the services tab. I don't want to mess with it slowing down my connection anyway. I actually turn off a lot of services just to increase speed.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I restored my computer today. When I get on firefox, it gives me updates that I need and adobe flash player is on the list to update. It says that without this update, my computer is potentially unprotected. 

When I did the update the last time, that is when the error message started. 

I updated flash player again and so far so good. We will see tomorrow if the error message pops up.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't believe that flash player has anything to do with computer security.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

Watcher48 said:


> 11.3 is screwed up go back to 11.1 or 10.3


I second that. I had to search this myself after I first updated to 11.3. This latest update, the flash player created its own plugin container, which firefox already has for its plugins. Anyway, flash created their own and it has caused problems for a lot of people. In the flash forums, they're acting as if everything is fine and nobody is having problems still but that is not the truth.
I kept running into problems while running games on facebook that used flash. Things kept crashing.
The general advice out there is to revert back to an earlier version.
I reverted back to 11.2 I think but the advice I saw online was to revert back to the best 10 version that is available. The reason was that it had more vulnerability fixes for that version than 11.2 does.
Anyway, that's what I'd recommend. Make sure 11.3 is uninstalled and then install 10.3
Whenever the next update comes out I'll be trying it but if it causes trouble, I'll switch back again.
Here's a link to their download page which has a link for 11.3 AND 10.3 as well as a link to other older versions.
Adobe Flash Player - Downloads


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

How do I stop the stinkin' (not what I'm calling it in my mind!)
pop up that says "This website wants to run the following add-on:
'Adobe Flash Player' from 'Adobe Systems Incorporated'. If you trust", etc.,
etc.,etc.
I don't want the thing. I only want this pop up to STOP popping up!
If anything, this pop up has made me certain I will NEVER install
Adobe Flash Player.
Thanks for your help!
grief


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Webs sites have made their sites to RUN on Adobe Flash for optimized looks. It is something built into those Web Sites themselves.


----------



## The Ferret (Aug 11, 2012)

11.3 has been driveing me nuts all day at work.for the flash message poping up on sites. Go to tools then Manage Add-ons and find the Adobe Flash object right click and select more information you can check the details there (remove from all sites / allowed on all sites).

And then perhaps go to Tools and in Security tab in the Active X options diable the setting "Allow previously unused ActiveX controls to run without prompt" hope that will stop it for you


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Man.. I updated from v10.2 to 11.3.. got nothing but crashes.. uninstalled 11.3 and went back to 10.2... and I STILL crash now. Prior to the update, no problem. That's what I get....


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I haven't had anymore problems with Flash Player errors in a while. The same one always came up and I would click to report the problem. I did that quite a few times and now I don't get the error message anymore. What I have been getting lately is an error message for Microsoft Essentials.


----------

